

Show HN: Feedback Lite – Customer feedback tab and reporting dashboard - pauldunstone
http://www.feedbacklite.com

======
amarcus
The Feedback tab on the side of the page looks a lot like it says "Facebook".

Why is pricing based on impressions? Wouldn't it make sense for it to be based
on actual feedback collected?

~~~
pauldunstone
Hi amarcus, an interesting point on the pricing.

We felt that pricing based on data usage was a more effective means of
managing cost than amount of feedback, but we will definitely review this
internally. Thank you.

